#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  The New Atlas

## Olive Yao

.


The New Atlas Website

voorheen 'Land Destroyer'

About Us

*Land Destroyer* 

The Land Destroyer Report is maintained by Brian Berletic also known under a previously anonymous pen name Tony Cartalucci. I am an independent American geopolitical analyst based in Thailand.

Tony Cartalucci was a pen name used in a similar way and for similar purposes anonymity is used by publications like The Economist. Tony Cartalucci however was always a single individual.

Land Destroyer has been censored on Twitter and Facebook. Links to AltThainews.blogspot.com, my Thai-centric blog, is blocked on Twitter. 

Comments, questions, corrections, and article submissions should be sent to [email protected].

I am now currently available for audio, video, and e-mail interviews. Please send queries to [email protected]. 


The New Atlas YouTube

The New Atlas Odyssee

The New Atlas Rumble

[Odyssee en Rumble zijn alternatieven voor Youtube. Brian Berletic houdt rekening met de mogelijkheid dat ook YouTube hem zal censureren.]

Berletic publiceert in diverse media, zoals New Eastern Outlook

_New Eastern Outlook_



Hij verschijnt in actualiteitenprogramma's





The New Atlas Telegram

Brian Berletic | The New Atlas Patreon

----------


## Olive Yao

.



_Russia isn't starting a war in Ukraine, it is ending one_

- oudere uitzending van The New Atlas (25 feb 2022)

----------


## Olive Yao

"Why is Russia taking so long?" 

Dit filmpje is een realistisch verhaal over het verloop van de gevechten (het meest realistische dat ik tot nu toe gevonden heb, samen met de publicaties van kolonels Jacques Baud en Douglas MacGregor).

----------


## Olive Yao

Dit fimpje gaat eerst over russisch vs. VS wapentuig. Daaruit blijkt al dat de VS Oekrane en de wereld misleidt over Oekranes oorlogskansen  ten einde de oorlog te rekken.

Let op de onlogica in _mainstream_ media: vanaf februari-maart berichten ze van oekranse overwinningen, maar tegelijk noemen ze VS wapens keer op keer '_game changers_' - maar als Oekrane aan de winnende hand is, waarom moet de _game_ dan _changen_? Ze lullen maar wat Washington propaganda na.

Vanaf 11:03 legt Berletic het verband met het geopolitieke aspect, de _proxy war_ van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat tegen Rusland.

Het is niet zo dat Oekrane zich moet overgeven en zn souvereiniteit aan Rusland moet opgeven: in 2014 heeft Oekrane zn souvereiniteit al aan de VS opgegeven, aldus Berletic.

Volgens een andere bron verliest het oekranse leger momenteel wel 1000 man per dag, waarvan minder dan de helft doden en meer dan de helft gewonden.

Dit bevestigt wat diplomaat Chas Freeman zei: The US is fighting Russia to the last ukrainian.

M. Albright zou zeggen "It is worth it". Zo denken ze in Washington.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao

.


The Duran 

The Duran is een podcast over geopolitiek van Alex Christoforou and Alexander Mercouris.

About

De Duran is een nieuwsmediaplatform dat een realpolitik standpunt naar voren brengt. De Duran is niet rechts, links of in het midden. Het is een mediasite die zich richt op een pragmatische analyse van verhalen in het nieuws.

getipt door Duude post #644


The Duran YouTube

The Duran Odyssee


The Duran podcast met Brian Berletic van _The New Atlas_

----------


## Olive Yao

.


Blocking Nord Stream 2: to fight Russian dictatorship, US dictates to Europe

T. Cartalucci | NEO 19 dec 2018


Vooruitziend artikel uit 2018

 Het VS regime bestreed Nord Stream 2. 
 Het dicteert Europas energievoorziening.
 Het wil fossiele brandstoffen uit de VS naar EU-landen exporteren. Dit gas is veel duurder.
 In Europa zijn Oekrane, Polen, Litouwen, Estland en Letland fel tegen de pijpleiding.


"Hoe kunnen diepe economische banden tussen Europa en Rusland een probleem vormen voor de regionale of mondiale vrede wanneer het alternatief  zoals de VS duidelijk aantoont  niet alleen een groeiende politieke, economische en zelfs militaire confrontatie met Rusland is  maar ook de economische dwang en bedreiging van Amerika's eigen Europese bondgenoten?

Er klopt weinig van Amerika's verhaal over Nord Stream 2. Wat duidelijk wordt door objectieve observatie is de wens van Washington om koste wat kost een concurrent uit te schakelen  en om dit niet te doen door middel van daadwerkelijke concurrentie, maar door dwang en de dreiging van steeds gevaarlijkere conflicten, juist omdat de VS economisch niet kan concurreren.

Aangezien de VS weliswaar economisch niet kan concurreren, zal zijn succes of het falen volledig afhangen van het vermogen om zijn brede arsenaal aan 'soft power'-wapens te hanteren  dwang, subversie, sancties en proxy conflicten. Hoe ver de VS zullen gaan om succes te verzekeren, is een kwestie die alleen de tijd kan uitwijzen."

google translate + aanpassingen





VS Resolutie 1035 tegen Nord Stream 2 (11 december 2018)

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> _Russia isn't starting a war in Ukraine, it is ending one_



Wat moet je hier over zeggen? Dit staat lichtjaren verwijderd van hoe ik het zie. En dan ben ik nog zo bescheiden te zeggen dat dit mijn visie betreft en dus niet als feit geponeerd wordt. Dit soort sites die zogenaamd strijden tegen de "leugens en propaganda van de mainstreammedia", pretenderen zelf de waarheid in pacht te hebben, de enige waarheid. Maar als je het een beetje cynisch bekijkt dan zou de stelling dat rusland, poetin, de oorlog beindigen gaat best waar kunnen worden, want als je iedereen vermoord hebt is de oorlog over. Dan is hitler ook iemand die de strijd tegen joden, zigeuners, homo's juist heeft beindigd! Eigenlijk was de holocaust de schuld van de joden. En dat laatste is sarcasme voordat ik hier weer beschuldigd wordt door zo'n gore vul-het-maar-in-persoon van dit forum een fascist en nazi te zijn. Enfin ik heb het wel weer gehad met dit soort alternatieven voor de leugens van de mainstreammedia. 





.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat moet je hier over zeggen? Dit staat lichtjaren verwijderd van hoe ik het zie. En dan ben ik nog zo bescheiden te zeggen dat dit mijn visie betreft en dus niet als feit geponeerd wordt. Dit soort sites die zogenaamd strijden tegen de "leugens en propaganda van de mainstreammedia", pretenderen zelf de waarheid in pacht te hebben, de enige waarheid. Maar als je het een beetje cynisch bekijkt dan zou de stelling dat rusland, poetin, de oorlog beindigen gaat best waar kunnen worden, want als je iedereen vermoord hebt is de oorlog over. Dan is hitler ook iemand die de strijd tegen joden, zigeuners, homo's juist heeft beindigd! Eigenlijk was de holocaust de schuld van de joden. En dat laatste is sarcasme voordat ik hier weer beschuldigd wordt door zo'n gore vul-het-maar-in-persoon van dit forum een fascist en nazi te zijn. Enfin ik heb het wel weer gehad met dit soort alternatieven voor de leugens van de mainstreammedia.


Die uitzending dateert van maart. Brian Berletic doelde op de gewapende gevechten die al sinds 2014 in Donbass woeden. Op dat moment dacht hij waarschijnlijk dat het sneller zou gaan dan het nu gaat.

Berletic is nu juist iemand die het erkent als hij ongelijk heeft.

In deze uitzending van 14 september 2022 bijvoobeeld:




Hij begint met:

I want to backtrack on my update from 9 september 2022, and I want to talk about something that I got absolutely wrong, 

en daar gaat hij dan op in.

In de _comments_ bij de clip wordt dit gewaardeerd. Bijvoorbeeld:



"Lots of respect for anyone willing to openly and completely admit something in his previous analysis was wrong, and who clearly tips his hat to others who got the same thing right. It fortifies my notion that I'm being informed, not propagandized."

Berletic bespreekt vaak _briefings_ van het Pentagon en artikelen van deskundigen en media, en hij vermeldt bronnen onder zn clips.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao

Defense News 4 november 2022


Nederland spreekt een woordje mee.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao

Een directere betrokkenheid van de NAVO bij Oekrane is een _worst case_ scenario. Welke aanwijzingen zijn er tot nu toe dat dit een mogelijkheid zou kunnen zijn?

- Geruchten over een Poolse mobilisatie;
- Hardnekkig Oekraens verzet en meerdere pogingen om een voorwendsel te creren voor bredere NAVO-interventie;
- Uitgebreide Russische verdedigingswerken worden gebouwd achter de frontlinie en;
- Ruslands zorgvuldige afweging van de andere wapens die de NAVO heeft, ondanks hun onvermogen om ze over te dragen aan Oekrane.

----------

